# Greek Paramedics Call For Olympic Strikes



## MariaCatEMT (Jul 27, 2004)

*Greek Paramedics Call For Olympic Strike

ATHENS, Greece (AP) - Ambulance drivers and paramedics on Thursday called nationwide strikes during the Aug. 13-29 Games, demanding Olympic pay bonuses.

"The emergency service employees insist in their just cause," Ilias Ioannidis, head of the Greek emergency services union told The Associated Press.


[ READ MORE ]*


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MariaCatEMT_@Jul 27 2004, 12:10 PM
> * Greek Paramedics Call For Olympic Strike
> 
> ATHENS, Greece (AP) - Ambulance drivers and paramedics on Thursday called nationwide strikes during the Aug. 13-29 Games, demanding Olympic pay bonuses.
> ...


 The link you provided takes you to a log in screen for AOL.

Do you know if the story was printed elsewhere, that doesn't require a registration?


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Jul 28, 2004)

*I'm sorry! I'm on AOL and didn't even consider this might have been an issue, forgive me, I will try to find the originating newsource for this story.*


OK TRY THESE!

Greek Paramedics call for Olympic strike


Paramedics Strike for Olympic Bonus


----------



## MMiz (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting story, thanks for posting.  I'm not really sure this olympics needs any more press, they've been having lots of problems lately.

I'm hoping it all goes well.  I went to the '96 Atlanta Olympics and really enjoyed them, but again the bombing really stole the press.


----------

